# Top ready to be Harvested?



## Lezbein (Sep 12, 2008)

So I read this a while ago, to tell when it's ready to harvest your mj. When the color of the trichcromes turn a certain color your suppose to harvest. Is it when it turns brown? If so my top buds look ready, but the bottom buds are still growing. I was thinking of taking the top off and letting the bottom ones grow more.


----------



## andy52 (Sep 12, 2008)

you have to look at the trichs not the pistils.and yes you can hervest it in 1/3 sections and let the rest mature.just be sure the trichs are what you want.doesn't look ready to me.jmo


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Sep 12, 2008)

No the pistils don't matter. Your looking for the trichromes. You no the frosty looking stuff. You'll need a jewelers glass/ Microscope to view them. You can get one for like 12$ at radioshack. If you want a more up high you want more cloudy trichromes. If you want a more couch lock high go for more amber. I'll be going with a 40%cloudy-60%amber. I would definitively wait another 4 weeks before I even thought of touching her.


----------

